# PubMed- Chronic pelvic floor dysfunction.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Chronic pelvic floor dysfunction.*

Best Pract Res Clin Obstet Gynaecol. 2014 Jul 17;

Authors: Hartmann D, Sarton J

Abstract
The successful treatment of women with vestibulodynia and its associated chronic pelvic floor dysfunctions requires interventions that address a broad field of possible pain contributors. Pelvic floor muscle hypertonicity was implicated in the mid-1990s as a trigger of major chronic vulvar pain. Painful bladder syndrome, irritable bowel syndrome, fibromyalgia, and temporomandibular jaw disorder are known common comorbidities that can cause a host of associated muscular, visceral, bony, and fascial dysfunctions. It appears that normalizing all of those disorders plays a pivotal role in reducing complaints of chronic vulvar pain and sexual dysfunction. Though the studies have yet to prove a specific protocol, physical therapists trained in pelvic dysfunction are reporting success with restoring tissue normalcy and reducing vulvar and sexual pain. A review of pelvic anatomy and common findings are presented along with suggested physical therapy management.

PMID: 25108498 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

